# KB Draws Steve's V-8



## kustomkb (Nov 14, 2011)

If I ever get around to making some chips for this beauty, I will change the title of this thread.

For now this is where I am at. I have quite a few hours invested in the computer modeling which will pay big dividends when it comes time to make some parts. It also helps me visualize the machining steps and verify the fits of the components. It's nice to make your mistakes on the computer because unfortunately there is no "undo" button in metal. But with this many parts, I know there will be times that I wish there was.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Nov 14, 2011)

I like it. Some day I'm going to build one of those. Once you draw the rest of the pieces it will look awesome.


----------



## /// (Nov 15, 2011)

Nice work!
What are the chances you converted to metric as you went? :big:


----------



## agmachado (Nov 15, 2011)

///  said:
			
		

> Nice work!
> What are the chances you converted to metric as you went? :big:




Good question! 

I also would like that the dimensions be in metric system.

Cheers,

Alexandre


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Nov 15, 2011)

KB, looks good! Maybe I can coax you to show a section through a cylinder bank ;D That's always good stuff for the non CAD guys.

Now, when you guys say metric, do you mean you want to see 7.9375mm for a 5/16" dimension or 8mm? I've thought about doing a drawing for a single of some sort, but I work in metric. That would certainly kill the market in a good part of the world. Two designs would certainly be possible.

Greg


----------



## /// (Nov 15, 2011)

8mm ofcourse ;D

Alex,
I use Autocad Inventor(learning it... slowly) at work and I made a start on converting to metric.
Problem is, I just don't get much free time to do anything on it.
I could stay back another hour or so after knock-off, but I get home late enough as it is


----------



## kustomkb (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks fellows and a big thanks to Steve for the plans!

I am more comfortable working in imperial, but it wouldn't be hard to swap out fastener sizes as you went along.
Converting dimensions to nice round metric numbers on the other hand would certainly be an undertaking.

Just drawing this thing from the plans is quite time consuming (for me) I couldn't imagine the time it must have taken to do the design work.

Sure thing Greg, here are a couple section views, as you can see it is just the shell for now. I have the internals drawn, just need to assemble it all. Then maybe I can post an exploded animation.

I have a 3-D pdf but it is too big to upload here.










How's this for some "bling"


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Nov 15, 2011)

That pic looks awesome!! When you get it all completed can you send me a copy? Would make great garage art. Mine looks like a cartoon.


----------



## kustomkb (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks Steve, will do!

At least you can go out to the shop and look at the real thing, I am still just dreaming.


----------



## Maxine (Nov 16, 2011)

Very nicely done!


----------



## Leucetius (Nov 16, 2011)

> When you get it all completed can you send me a copy? Would make great garage art.



I assume you've got quite a few renderings since you've released the plans. I'm eager to see a pic of your garage wall when all of them are printed out and pinned on


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Nov 16, 2011)

Leucetius  said:
			
		

> I assume you've got quite a few renderings since you've released the plans. I'm eager to see a pic of your garage wall when all of them are printed out and pinned on



I got one from somebody. Super nice picture.


----------



## doc1955 (Nov 16, 2011)

Looks nice KB can I ask what CAD system do you use? I'm accustom to NX6 and Catia rendering looks like stuff you can do in NX I'm sure most CAD systems now can do realistic renderings. I have done a few of the part for Steve's engine in my spare time in NX I have the block, cylinder heads, intake and crank shaft done. Still have a ways to go.
 Anyway nice job KB!


----------



## kustomkb (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks Doc.

I am using solidworks. I've been chipping away at it over the last 8 months. I started with the more complex pieces too. I would consider myself a beginner considering the full potential of the software.

From what I understand, NX is a more powerful platform but costs more too.

The photo rendering is only available in the premium edition. I just quickly applied a chrome finish and dropped in a stock background before I went home. This was applied at the assembly level which is why the whole thing looks shiny. If I applied the finish at the part level then I could get a variety of finishes which would probably look better.

Would you mind posting a couple of pics? I'd like to see how the ports on your intake met up for comparison.

When it comes time to do the machining I want to try doing the majority of the heads, block and intake on the fourth axis in one set-up.

Cheers!


----------



## doc1955 (Nov 16, 2011)

Here are a couple pics of the intake model.
And a link to a short vid.
[ame=http://youtu.be/f9mNR5OngfQ]http://youtu.be/f9mNR5OngfQ[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9mNR5OngfQ&hd=1[/ame]


----------



## kustomkb (Nov 16, 2011)

Cool, looks real nice.

I like the spot faces, I'll have to add those too. What do you use for screen capture?

I like the rads as well. I am planning on adding rads after everything is modeled to try and blend all the parts together.

I guess we could do some fancy surfacing/porting with a long ball nose where the intake ports meet.


----------



## doc1955 (Nov 16, 2011)

The screen capture is part of NX and the vid also was captured with NX.
I use NX at work most of the time and Catia part of the time so I do know my way around NX pretty well. I have access to 3d pdf also and really like the features with it. I usually model some thing up then spend some time tweeking it till it looks like I want.
Thanks KB I'm off to bed 5:00 am comes pretty early still have to work my real job for awhile yet :big:


----------



## Leucetius (Nov 17, 2011)

stevehuckss396  said:
			
		

> I got one from somebody. Super nice picture.







hoped you'll like it


----------



## kustomkb (Nov 17, 2011)

Maybe SW has a similar screen capture function...

Leucetius, that's beautiful! Got any more?


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Nov 17, 2011)

At any time in SW you can choose "save as" and select type ".jpg". If you are rendering you want to render to file.

Applying finishes and patterns to a model can take a lot of time. trying to match machining parks or other visual features takes some effort. I don't usually do it unless I'm board. I'll dig one up later.


----------



## kustomkb (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks Greg, that's what I have been doing for my images. What I meant to ask is, is there a video capture?
The local tech support sends me videos on how they fix my problems.

What does "match machining parks" mean?


----------



## Leucetius (Nov 17, 2011)

KustomKB  said:
			
		

> Maybe SW has a similar screen capture function...
> 
> Leucetius, that's beautiful! Got any more?



That one in 1920x1080 but I handed the rights over to steve so he may post it or not 

Beside that numerous renderings of other engines, I've modeled. By the way: I'm modeling in Inventor and render in 3DSMax

Example:


----------



## kustomkb (Nov 17, 2011)

That's great! 

Numerous others? Hey, don't hold back, lets see what you have got, that goes for anyone else who's got something they'd like to share.

I think all I have got left is the rad and base but I've thought that before so I guess all I have got left is everything.


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Nov 17, 2011)

LoL. Typing is not my forte, and I didn't even read it. Machining marks. It gets tedious when you want an appearance pattern to lay a certain way. I still haven't figured out how to simulate a turned face(facing on a lathe). And if you have a cast part with machined features and you want it to look nice it takes time. I've only messed with Photoworks a bit. Screen video capture is probably a third party software, there are several these days.


----------



## kustomkb (Nov 17, 2011)

Ha, Ha, I see what you mean, that looks really sharp. Very realistic. When I said surface finishes, I meant 1 part chrome 1 part gray etc. 

I see now, the possibilities seem to be endless.


----------



## metalmad (Nov 17, 2011)

Amazing drawings :bow: :bow:
Pete


----------



## doc1955 (Nov 17, 2011)

dieselpilot  said:
			
		

> At any time in SW you can choose "save as" and select type ".jpg". If you are rendering you want to render to file.
> 
> Applying finishes and patterns to a model can take a lot of time. trying to match machining parks or other visual features takes some effort. I don't usually do it unless I'm board. I'll dig one up later.


That is pretty much how Nx is you can add realistic material and surfaces to each face or you can do a full component you can pick. In the show room effect in NX you can set it up with as many or as few lights and back grounds you want. I think most cad systems will do that now. What I like in NX is to turn on the movie capture ant it will record your graphics wind into a movie for you.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Nov 17, 2011)

Leucetius  said:
			
		

> hoped you'll like it




Thats the one!


----------



## litoweapon619 (Nov 17, 2011)

very nice


----------



## kustomkb (Nov 21, 2011)

Added a couple more pieces to the puzzle...


----------



## kcmillin (Nov 21, 2011)

Ooooh, thats purdy!

Nice job Kevin!

Kel


----------



## kustomkb (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks Kel!

I've been itching to make some chips for this engine so I thought I would start at the top. The blower scoop.

I started with a block in the vise;








And then finish machined the front outer profile, which was offset to leave some stock for work holding, to establish a datum for subsequent operations;








Then the core was roughed out with a 5/8 end mill four inches long;








And finished with a ball nose;








The part was turned on its side and a probe was used to pick up the datum;

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h14iA5FykZI[/ame]

Then the mounting counter bores were machined,








Outer contours roughed out;

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2L3jQUKQEA[/ame]








And finished, again with a ball nose. 


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JbAJAq1BgGs[/ame]








The part was flipped and rotated finished side down;








Then the extra stock was milled off and the "top" details were roughed out;










Disaster;













So here we have a finished part, complete with added ventilation at no extra charge!

The bore is flat on the bottom and tapers down toward the back on the top. When I offset the origin for the first operation I left the extra stock on the wrong side.

Oh well the second one is always quicker than the first. I just hope this isn't an omen for things to come..


----------



## kustomkb (Nov 28, 2011)

Here is the replacement roughed out;








here it is after finish machining and file-work and 220/320 paper;






This is it after 400 and 600 paper;







And then after a quick rub with some paste;


----------



## /// (Nov 29, 2011)

Looks great!
Can't wait to see more


----------



## lee9966 (Nov 29, 2011)

That looks great! 

Unless you learned to do some amazing cad renderings... Kidding!

Lee


----------



## kustomkb (Nov 30, 2011)

> Looks great!
> Can't wait to see more



Thanks Triple Slash, but I'm afraid I'll have to ask you not to hold your breath. I've got a feeling that this will be a multi-year build. (major basement renovation to do)



> That looks great!
> 
> Unless you learned to do some amazing cad renderings... Kidding!



Thanks Lee, but with renderings the experts recently showed us, that is not really a stretch!


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Nov 30, 2011)

That looks super nice! 

You didn't happen to make two of them did ya ;D :big:


----------



## kustomkb (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks Steve,

Well I guess I did, there's the extra aspirated version. ;D


----------

